# Buttons und Auswahlfelder mit Schriftart und Größe definieren?



## capu (28. November 2001)

Das ist mein Stylesheed:

<STYLE type=text/css>
H1 {COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial Black, Tahoma; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-STYLE: italic}
P {FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Tahoma,Garamond, Courier; FONT-SIZE: 8.5pt; LETTER-SPACING: 0.1mm; LINE-HEIGHT: 10.5pt; WORD-SPACING: 0.4mm}
LI {FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Tahoma,Garamond, Courier; FONT-SIZE: 8.5pt; LETTER-SPACING: 0.1mm; LINE-HEIGHT: 10.5pt; WORD-SPACING: 0.4mm}
</STYLE>


Meine Frage:

Wie kann ich nun Buttons, und Auswahlfelder mit Schriftart und Größe definieren?

Danke
capu


----------



## Fey (28. November 2001)

Hi capu,

also ich hab das so geregelt:




```
<style type="text/css">

input //Für Eingabefelder
{font-family:Arial,Helvetica,sans serif;
 font-size:9px;}

.button	//Für den Button
{border:1px solid #990000;
 color:#000000;
 background:#FFFFFF;
 font-family:Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;font:bold;}

.textfeld //Für die Textarea
{border:1px solid #990000;
 color:#000000;
 background:#FFFFFF;
 font-family:Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;
 font-size:9px;}

</style>
```

Gruß,
Fey


----------



## capu (1. Dezember 2001)

*Danke Fey.........*

Hallo Fey!

Danke, das hat mir sehr gut weitergeholfen.

Hmm, also ich weiß nicht, eh......, bist Du wirklich ein Mädchen?

liebe grüße
capu


p.s. soll nix böses damit gemeint sein.......


----------



## Fey (3. Dezember 2001)

*g*

Ich hoffe, es bricht jetzt nicht Deine ganze Welt zusammen bei der Erkenntnis, das Frauen auch Ahnung von HTML und CSS haben. 

Freut mich aber, dass ich Dir weiterhelfen konnte.

Gruß,
Fey


----------



## sam (9. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Fey _
> **g*
> 
> Ich hoffe, es bricht jetzt nicht Deine ganze Welt zusammen bei der Erkenntnis, das Frauen auch Ahnung von HTML und CSS haben.
> *



lol!  

@capu: jo, daran wirste dich schon noch gewöhnen


----------

